# Our 2022 Holiday Event is Here!



## Jeremy (Dec 10, 2022)

The holiday season is here and The Bell Tree is ready as always! Our Season of Giving event is back for 2022!


*TBT's Season of Giving! *​
This event is all about giving gifts to others. If you're familiar with our typical events, you know that you can earn currency in various ways in order to spend them on collectibles or other prizes. However, in this special event, the collectibles can only be gifted to your friends or other members of the community! This year we also have a few extra treats you'll be able to win for yourself. To get started and read all about how it works, head over to the main thread of the event in its new dedicated board: Welcome to TBT's Season of Giving 2022!


*Newly Wrapped Collectibles: No Peeking!*​
Gifting isn't the only thing that makes these collectibles special. They're also covered in wrapping paper, which means no one knows what they'll look like until they're revealed on Christmas night!

















Each of these presents will turn into a new and unique holiday collectible when the event ends. However, we're also introducing the brand new Hanukkah Candy! This newest edition to our holiday candy set will join the Christmas and Kwanzaa candies in the shop, which you can purchase for yourself. You deserve a treat after giving so many presents away!





*We're Supporting These Causes!*​
The Bell Tree will also be donating to multiple charities, with the amount of money increasing with every collectible gift you send. Read the event's thread linked above for more details. We'll post the amount pledged to these charities each day. If you'd like to help and want your amount to be included in the daily totals, forward your donation confirmation email to tbt@belltreeforums.com and we'll add it to the amount donated by the community.

The four charities we're supporting through this event are:
Unbound - Basic necessities for children and elders in impoverished countries.
PetSmart Charities - Animal welfare and adoptions in North America.
True Colors United - Addressing homelessness of LGBT youths in the United States.
UNITED24 (1000 Generators) - Generators to power Ukrainian hospitals.



*New Holiday Backdrops!*​
We are also now selling brand new winter and Christmas themed backdrops in the shop!

*Holly Trimmings, Peppermint Dreams, Softly Seraph, Wintertime Whiteout*













These festive backdrops appear behind your user information that's displayed with each of your posts and works in both desktop and mobile modes. The Wintertime Whiteout backdrop will also change with the time of day. Thanks to Chris for designing them! Each one is temporary and costs *99 bells*. They will all be removed on *January 10th*, no matter when they were purchased.

Have fun and happy holidays!


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 10, 2022)

I woke up just in time to see this


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 10, 2022)

refreshed tbt right on time!! the backgrounds already look amazing, can't wait to properly read through all the events


----------



## Mutti (Dec 10, 2022)

Im so happy that these amazing charities have been chosen, such a wide variety of great work


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 10, 2022)

The blue Hanukkah Candy is beautiful.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 10, 2022)

The Hanukkah Candy is really pretty and well go great with my blue bird of happiness. Those sound like nice charities!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 10, 2022)

YEAH GO PETSMART IM ROOTING FOR YOU


----------



## S.J. (Dec 10, 2022)

The Hanukkah Candy is beautiful! They are all gorgeous, but I especially love the Holly Trimmings and Peppermint Dreams backdrops! Four incredibly worthwhile causes to support, so I’m really looking forward to that.


----------



## xara (Dec 10, 2022)

a bit late to the party since i just woke up from a nap haha, but absolutely love the charity choices this year.  and the new hanukkah candy and backdrops are _gorgeous_!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 10, 2022)

imagine a chocolate coin collectible tho


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 10, 2022)

Love the backdrops! Got myself the winter one since I love snow (even though I’ve never touched it before)!
Also love the causes this year. I’ll make sure to help in donating.  Thanks for the events, staff!


----------



## Torts McGorts (Dec 10, 2022)

This is all really lovely! You guys picked some fantastic charities to support!  And I adore the Tutu & Kicks artwork

Looking forward to participating! ^^


----------



## amemome (Dec 10, 2022)

woot!! event time! excited for this round of festivities and cheer.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2022)

The Hanukkah Candy caught my eye immediately, it’ll fit right in with my many blue collectibles!  This all looks amazing, I’m at work right now so I haven’t started processing everything yet but I’m very excited.  Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 10, 2022)

Woo! I am so excited! Good luck to everyone in all of the events


----------



## Holla (Dec 10, 2022)

Grabbed the backdrop named after me (lol just kidding I know it’s named after the plant). 

I really love this event already.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 10, 2022)

The backdrops and Hanukkah Candy are so pretty! Great assortment of charities too! I can't wait to start checking everything out.

Thank you, staff! You spoil us.


----------



## kayleee (Dec 10, 2022)

yay! Really looking forward to this one!


----------



## FrostyAlmonds (Dec 10, 2022)

Yay! I'm a little busy with getting work done atm to look at all the events in detail just yet, but so excited to see the holiday event up. I'm with everyone that the Hannukah candy is so pretty.

So excited to see what the mystery collectibles will be too. Thank you mods for all your hard work!


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 10, 2022)

Hopefully I'll be able to fully participate in all of the events between all of the baking I'll be doing in these next couple weeks, holiday prep, and just general life. The events are looking fun; I'm going to have to brainstorm what sort of cookie design to make if I even have the skill and/or materials to make it look halfway decent, rip. If I end up too busy, I'm hoping to at least get the Hanukkah Candy to add to my candy collectible collection.

Will have to go without a backdrop this time since I spent all of my TBT during Halloween and need to save up again, but they all look great!

By the way, does anyone know the first day in December that snow is on the ground in New Horizons? I'm a time traveler and my island is way back in March since the last time I was actively playing I was collecting Shamrock items.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 10, 2022)

I think it is so cool that each wrapped gift is tied to a certain charity.. and the fact that there's a charity event on TBT!

The Hanukkah candy is really cute too. But I'm already overwhelmed looking at these events, like always


----------



## Merielle (Dec 10, 2022)

Ahhh I'm so excited for my first Season of Giving—and once again, I got so excited about the event starting that I forgot to say anything lol.  First off, I love the chosen charities!  I'm definitely going to try and earn as many snowflakes and give as many gifts as I can.

I love the new backdrops too!  They're all really cute, but I think I might go for the Holly Trimmings once I have enough tbt saved up again. thank you @/That Marshal Fangirl *♡*


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 11, 2022)

DID I SEE


A POETRY EVENT???

AHHH YAYYYY


----------



## Venn (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm usually never the first to buy any collectible, but it seems like I am the first for the new Hanukkah Candy


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 11, 2022)

The description for the blue holiday gift says _green. It’s not a big deal. _I just thought it’s worth mentioning.


----------



## Rosch (Dec 11, 2022)

*WOOO!!! Here it is!!!! The 2022 HOLIDAY EVENT!!!
Exclamation points!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm never here so I wouldn't be surprised if I don't get a single gift  I'm just happy to see Christmas on the forum


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 17, 2022)

Quick announcement for those who didn't see in the leaderboard thread: The money pledged for charity based on collectible gifting will be increased by 50%. This applies to all gifted collectibles, including the ones gifted in the past and the ones that have yet to be gifted. Each gifted collectible will now result in 33 cents pledged to charity, so keep up the good work to get our numbers even higher! I also want to remind everyone that if you would like to personally donate to one of our four charities, or any other charity of your choice, feel free to forward your donation receipt to tbt@belltreeforums.com and we'll include the amount in the "community donation" column of our daily update. Thank you!


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 20, 2022)

Just a quick update that the Christmas Lights can now be purchased for yourself! Huge thanks again to @Asarena for reminding us, and apologies for the delay with that! Hope you're all enjoying the event thus far.


----------



## xara (Dec 23, 2022)

woke up from a nap to see some lovely people have made their way to the banner; so cute!  i recognize a few reps from last year (or the year before... time stopped existing in march 2020 lol).


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 24, 2022)

All I want for Christmas is the 2022 Christmas Candy Cane


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 24, 2022)

Everyone, don't forget to spend your snowflakes as soon as possible! Unlike our typical events, there won't be extra time to spend the currency after the event ends. Once the collectible gifts are unwrapped tomorrow night (shortly after 7PM EST), you will no longer be able to purchase them.


----------



## amemome (Dec 24, 2022)

is there anything we can do with extra snowflakes? i can't spend them on anything and earned the most i can already.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 24, 2022)

amemome said:


> is there anything we can do with extra snowflakes? i can't spend them on anything and earned the most i can already.


Yes, we'll also have stuff to spend your leftover snowflakes on tomorrow night.


----------



## Mutti (Dec 24, 2022)

Cant wait to see the final total raised for the charities


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 25, 2022)

rq, did we ever get a nominations period deadline?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 25, 2022)

The gift reveal thread (with some additional announcements) should be ready within the next hour and will be posted here in the Bulletin Board.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 25, 2022)

Oh, cool, another thread to obsessively refresh for.  (joking)


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 25, 2022)

Uh-oh I didn't see the banner with the deadline for buying presents so now I'm rushing to find a trading partner! I'm assuming the deadline was just put off a little/purposefully said earlier than it actually is?

EDIT: I just sent my presents to a user to hold on for me! I love this community


----------



## jadetine (Dec 25, 2022)

StarlitGlitch said:


> Uh-oh I didn't see the banner with the deadline for buying presents so now I'm rushing to find a trading partner! I'm assuming the deadline was just put off a little/purposefully said earlier than it actually is?


If you send any to me, I’ll send them back to you. My trunk is full of presents already! 
Same for everyone: I just want the charity numbers to get maxed out.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 25, 2022)

The reveal thread should be ready before 9PM EST (17 minutes from now). The collectibles will still be available until the very last minute.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Dec 25, 2022)

jadetine said:


> If you send any to me, I’ll send them back to you. My trunk is full of presents already!
> Same for everyone: I just want the charity numbers to get maxed out.


Thank you so much for offering! I didn't think about this being a possibility. I actually just did this with another user who offered, but thank you for asking!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> The reveal thread should be ready before 9PM EST (17 minutes from now). The collectibles will still be available until the very last minute.


anticipation is killing meeeeeee

jk staff take your time we can wait


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2022)

I need to seeee jeremyyyy


----------



## KittenNoir (Dec 25, 2022)

Yay OMG the gifts!!!!! I love them....


----------

